# Excited for new film camera



## PhotoCalifornia (Nov 30, 2013)

I just saved up enough money to buy my Yashica Mat 124. I am so excited to develop the pictures. What do you guys think of this camera and what would be a fair price.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Dec 1, 2013)

I don't know anything about them, but they do look a lot like he Rolleiflex I just bought. According to Collectiblend, they're "worth" $200-400, very good to mint condition, so given their rather exuberant pricing, I'll go ahead and say $150 for a shooter would be a number. I'm glad to see someone excited about film, particularly medium format!


----------



## timor (Dec 1, 2013)

There is no saying what fair price is. Whatever you are willing to pay for it. I paid $200 in fair condition, no front leatherette, but in good working condition. And then, lol, for two years I was looking for Bay 5 filter adapter so just now I can start using it on regular bases as I don't shoot without a filter unless it is a portrait.
So, do you have any experience with film ? What's your plan, color or b&w ?


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 1, 2013)

Pricing varies a lot depending on the immediate demand if the meter is working.
The G version higher in demand (same camera except some gold electrical contacts).
The camera lens is not bad, though there are better (and I don't mean Rollei's) ... Minolta Autocord or Ricoh Diacords have higher rated lenses. I've had both.

I wouldn't pay more than $150 for a great condition one (Yashica)


----------



## webestang64 (Dec 1, 2013)

I'm sure you will like the camera, I don't know much about that model.  

I bought a very nice Rolleicord at a garage sale for $25 (bought a Super Ricohflex for $2 also). My camera guru at work said it's worth around $150. 

But hey, can't put a price on your art, shoot lots of film...............:hail:


----------



## PhotoCalifornia (Dec 1, 2013)

I do not know why, but I love film, even though I am so young.


----------



## PhotoCalifornia (Dec 1, 2013)

timor said:


> There is no saying what fair price is. Whatever you are willing to pay for it. I paid $200 in fair condition, no front leatherette, but in good working condition. And then, lol, for two years I was looking for Bay 5 filter adapter so just now I can start using it on regular bases as I don't shoot without a filter unless it is a portrait.
> So, do you have any experience with film ? What's your plan, color or b&w ?



I have had more experience with 35mm film, but excited for medium format. I plan on black and white, because I can process it at home


----------



## vintagesnaps (Dec 1, 2013)

You might like  Film Photography Project | An Internet Radio Show & On-Line Resource for Film Shooters Worldwide  if you haven't run across it before, some interesting videos, podcasts, etc. and a Flickr discussion group. Enjoy your camera.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 1, 2013)

webestang64 said:


> SNIP>(bought a *Super Ricohflex* for $2 also).>SNIP



I shot this picture of my dad, brother, and grandfather aboard a moving fishing boat on the Columbia River in the summer of 1976 back in 1976, when I was 13 years old, using a 1958 Ricoh Super Ricohflex that I bought at a flea market. It's surprising how well 120 rollfilm does even with a relatively simple lens.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Dec 1, 2013)

You guys are making me want to put some 120 into one of our medium format Kodaks laying around here. Or put in an offer on the local Rolleicord that needs a CLA.

Did you buy one yet? If not, here's an opportunity to get one and recover some of what you spent:

Yashica Mat 124G | eBay

Buy that lot, separate it, keep the Mat 124g, then sell the other cameras/lenses? I have nothing to do with that auction, just trying to help.


----------



## webestang64 (Dec 2, 2013)

Derrel said:


> webestang64 said:
> 
> 
> > SNIP>(bought a *Super Ricohflex* for $2 also).>SNIP
> ...




That is a way cool shot...........!
I have some shots with that $2 one I bought....I'll try and dig them out.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Dec 3, 2013)

Here, I came across this just now. Buy It Now $125. Know nothing else about it. Unless, of course, you already bought one.

Yashica Mat 124 G Medium Format TLR Film Camera 80mm Lenses Estate Find | eBay


----------



## limr (Dec 3, 2013)

I like medium-format and liked it even more once I got a TLR. There's just something about that waist-level finder and that big bright square...The Yashica's a nice camera. I think you're going to enjoy it a lot. Be sure to post pictures!


----------

